# Felt F85



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

This question is directed towards Superdave. I've been toying with the idea of getting the F85 as you probably remember from previous posts. However, something concerned me: The 85 uses Microshift shifters- not 105 shifters. Is this why the price dropped this year? The Microshift shifters might be good but I'm still sketchy about them. I'm from the Campy-Shimano school of thought (no SRAM either). Can you tell me whether or not the Microshifts are as good as 105s? 105 is the best out there IMO. It's hard to beat 105 when it comes to durability and value. It's been out for nearly three decades and has proven itself. Please enlighten me about Microshift shifters. I'm leaning towards a 75 because of this and I want to make sure that I'm spending the extra money to actually have better shifters. To me FSA Vero/Gossamer means the same stuff. I will be upgrading to a Shimano crank anyway, but the shifters are important to me.


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

terbennett said:


> This question is directed towards Superdave. I've been toying with the idea of getting the F85 as you probably remember from previous posts. However, something concerned me: The 85 uses Microshift shifters- not 105 shifters. Is this why the price dropped this year? The Microshift shifters might be good but I'm still sketchy about them. I'm from the Campy-Shimano school of thought (no SRAM either). Can you tell me whether or not the Microshifts are as good as 105s? 105 is the best out there IMO. It's hard to beat 105 when it comes to durability and value. It's been out for nearly three decades and has proven itself. Please enlighten me about Microshift shifters. I'm leaning towards a 75 because of this and I want to make sure that I'm spending the extra money to actually have better shifters. To me FSA Vero/Gossamer means the same stuff. I will be upgrading to a Shimano crank anyway, but the shifters are important to me.


The microshift shifters are different. Not better or worse. Like SRAM their actuation is different than Shimano. There are many positive reviews online of these shifters. The biggest cost savers on the F85 vs. the F75 are not the shifters. the 75 upgrades that are costly include:

BB30 Gossamer crankset vs. 3piece Vero
1.125" --> 1.5" tapered F4 level fork vs. 1.125" Alloy steerer tube/carbon blade fork 
Wheelbuild/rim/spokes/nipples
105 brakes

It sounds like you are a Shimano guy anyhow, I'd look to the F75 as a nice jump in performance (far greater than the price gap) that you simply cannot get from the F85 as that fraem cannot accept a lighter BB30 crankset or a modern tapered steerer tube fork.

-SD


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

Then the F75 it is. Thanks Superdave!


----------

